# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Κάλο ταξίδι όμορφη!!!

## lagreco69

Ασχημη ημερα για εμας σημερα. η ομορφη Timbradina που μου ειχε εμπιστευτει ο Δημητρης Jk21 δεν βρισκεται πια στην ζωη. 

Εδω και δυο ημερες παρουσιασε ξαφνικα νευρολογικο προβλημα και παροτι της χορηγησα αντιβιωση ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν τα καταφερε και εφυγε για το μεγαλο της ταξιδι. 



Την ειχαμε αγαπησει πολυ την μικρη μας!!! και μας λειπει ηδη, νιωθω πολυ ασχημα!! για αυτην την απωλεια. 

Την εβαλα να κοιμηθει κατω απο ενα μεγαλο δεντρο (Μπρουνος) που εχουμε στην πυλωτη της πολυκατοικιας μας. 



Δυστυχως δεν καταφερε ποτε να ολοκληρωσει το μεγαλυτερο ενστικτο.. να γινει μανα! η μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια της ηταν 4 ασπορα αυγα. 



Θα σε εχουμε για παντα στην καρδια μας!!! 

Καλο σου ταξιδι!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη.. λυπαμαι!
Εκανες οτι περνουσε απο το χερι σου.. προσπαθησε να μην στενοχωριεσαι

Καλο ταξιδι ομορφη..

----------


## serafeim

Αχ ρε Δημητρη παλι τετοια τελευταια μερα που μου εμεινε...  :sad: 
Θα βρει την παπαγαλινα μου που εφυγε και αυτη απο την ζωη πριν απο 1 ημερα!!!

----------


## teo24

:Sick0004:  Κριμα ρε γαμωτο.Πολυ με στεναχωρουν αυτα αλλα ελα που δεν γινεται να τ'αποφυγουμε με τιποτα.

ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ....

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι πραγματικα ρε δημητρη....  :Sick0004: 

ας ειναι καλα οπου και αν ειναι.

πως εγινε ρε δημητρη?? τι ακριβως συμπτωματα ειχε?

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλό ταξίδι και καλές πτήσεις στον παράδεισο να έχει.

----------


## NIKOSP

οχι ρε γαμωτο.....καλο ταξιδι.....

----------


## stelios7

Λημαμαι  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ κρίμα...
Καλό ταξίδι μικρή!!!  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη λυπαμαι ... παντως να ξερεις στο παιδι που μου την ειχε χαρισει περυσι ,ειχε γεννησει .Ετσι θυμαμαι .Ειχε γινει μανα ... 

Χαρη ξαφνικα αρχισε να παρουσιαζει ασταθεια .Δεν ειδαμε σημαδια δυστοκιας (εμφανη τουλαχιστον )  και ξεκινησε ο Δημητρης αντιβιωση (μικροβιο που χτυπαει νευρικο συστημα ... και σαλμονελλα μπορει και e coli αλλα δεν ειχε σημαδια εμφανους σοβαρης διαρροιας ) ,αλλα καλα καλα δεν την εδωσε μια μερα και το πουλακι αναπαυθηκε ... Ισως σηψη καποιου μαλακου αυγου στο εσωτερικο της .Πριν καποιους μηνες ειχε τυχει σε καποιο γνωστο μου .Εξωτερικα δεν φαινοτανε κατι .Το εκανε σε κτηνιατρο βιοψια και υπηρχε αυγο σε αποσυνθεση στο εσωτερικο του

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι Μητσαρα....

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμε πολυ ρε Δημητρη.

----------


## Snowbird

κρίμα...ό.τι μπόρεσες, έκανες πάντως.

----------


## Gardelius

*Λυπάμαι Δημητριε,...ολοι τα περνάμε αυτά!! Μιλάμε για ψυχές αγνότερες απ τις δικες μας!!!! Να είσαι καλά να φροντίσεις το επόμενο....εγω πάντως ειμαι εδω να ξέρεις για να σου εμπιστευτώ κάποιο απ τα πουλάκια μου!*

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για την συμπαρασταση !!! 

Πραγματικα λειπει απο το σπιτι η μικρη! εγιναν ολα τοσο γρηγορα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το πρωι θα ξεχαστω και θα την ψαχνω. 

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της κοντα στον δημιουργο της!!!!

----------


## MAKISV

πραγματικα πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα ρε παιδια....

----------


## sarli

Λυπαμαι πολυ καλο ταξιδι στην μικρουλα :sad:

----------


## Peri27

πολυ λυπαμαι...  :Sick0004: 
να χαιρεσαι που υπηρξε στην οικογενεια σου ...

----------


## Vasso

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο πολύ μπορεί κανείς να δεθεί με ένα τόσο δα πλασματάκι!!!!
Λυπόμαστε πολύ....  :sad:

----------


## moutro

Δημήτρη μου λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλο ταξίδι στην μικρούλα σου!!! σε καταλαβαίνω απολυτά και εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες έχασα την μικρή μου τιμπραντινα από νευρολογικό πρόβλημα :sad:

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ, κριμα για το πουλάκι.

----------


## mai_tai

:sad:   κριμαααα-ασχημο πολυ συναισθημα!!

----------


## δημητρα

λυπαμαι δημητρη, λυπαμαι πραγματικα. συμβαινουν αυτα μην στεναχωριεσαι

----------


## jk21

Οσο σκεφτομαι οτι καποια πραγματα ειναι τυχερα .... το καλοκαιρι κατεβαζω τα πουλια  απο την ταρατσα   , για να τα παρω μαζι διακοπες και μεσα σε αυτα ενα ζευγαρακι για το δημητρη ... τα πουλια τα τρωει αγνωστο αρπακτικο το ξημερωμα πριν φυγω και τελικα δινω στο δημητρη καποιο αλλο ... τον σκουφατο μας 

την ανοιξη θελω να βαλω νεο αιμα στην εκτροφη μου και λεω να δωσω προσωρινα  την 5χρονη μου στο Δημητρη να ζευγαρωσει ,για να βαλω τον γερο μου με την ατυχη τιμπραντινα ... εκεινη του κανει γλυκες  ,αλλα εκεινος εχει το μυαλο του στην 5χρονη που την εχω σε κλουβι ξεχωρο πιο περα μονης της ,για να την παρω στις αποκριες μαζι μου στην πατρα .Την αλλαζω μια μερα πριν και κανει αμεσως φωλια και αποφασιζω να δωσω το αλλο πουλακι στο Δημητρη ... τελικα δεν ηταν το τυχερο ,ουτε για κεινη ,ουτε για το Δημητρη .

ηδη εχω κατι στο μυαλο μου ... η ζωη προχωρα !

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη ειμαι σιγουρος πως εκανες τα παντα για τη μικρη τιμπραντινα...μαλλον ηταν θελημα Αλλου να φυγει και να πεταει αλλου...

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη μην το βαζεις κατω...... μπορει η φετινη χρονια να μην ηταν οι τυχερη σου.......... αλλα η επομενη θα ειναι σιγουρα , και στο υπογραφω εγω.

----------


## lefteris13

κριμα για το πουλακι!Η καναρα αυτη θα αντικατασταθει με μια απο τις 3 κανελι καναρες που χω βγαλει, για να ζευγαρωσει του χρονου με τον σκουφατο καναρο που φετος δεν ηταν τυχερος..ασχετο με το περιστατικο αυτο, εχει κλεισει εδω και καιρο, αφου ετσι κι αλλιως η καναρα θα επιστρεφοταν στον jk, αλλα τελικα μας αφησε..

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι μεγαλη χαρα και τιμη!! Λευτερη να εχω ενα Cinnamon κοριτσακι απο εσενα.

Σε ευχαριστω!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη μονο αν ειχα δωσει την 5χρονη αρχικη γεννητορα μου ,θα επαιρνα το πουλακι πισω ,καθαρα για συναισθηματικους λογους .Το ατυχο πουλακι θα εμενε στο Δημητρη

----------


## acerakela

Καλό ταξίδι να έχει. Κουράγιο και μην το βάζεις κάτω Δημήτρη.

----------


## pasxalis

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι κρίμα φέτος και για μένα δεν είναι καλά έδωσα περισσότεροι προσοχή σε φροντίδα για άρρωστα
πουλιά και τα περισσότερα ευτυχώς ζούνε και δεν ήταν δικα μου πουλιά μέ αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι ηπροσοχή μου
στα ζευγάρια μου και εχθές έχασα ένα μαλινουα από εντελώς βλακεία.τες πα προχωράμε μπροστα και δυνατα. να είναι
όλα τους καλά όπου και να είναι.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ  :Sick0004:  :Sick0004: ...να ξέρεις ότι εκεί που βρίσκεται περνάει πάρα πολύ καλά και κάνει παρέα με άλλα πουλάκια...!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καθε εμποδιο για καλο Δημητρη....keep on

----------


## Τουλα

Eιλικρινά λυπάμαι. Σε καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις μια και εχω χάσει parottlet από νευρολογικό πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορείς να το χωνέψεις. Αυτά δυστυχως όμως συμβαίνουν. Δωσε την αγάπη σου στο gouldian και σκεψου ότι εκεί που πήγε πάλι όμορφα θα περνάει η ψυχουλα. Εκανες ότι μπορούσες και αυτό είναι σημαντικό.

----------


## Orix

Kαλό Ταξίδι να 'χει. Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:

----------


## Βασιλεία

Καλό ταξίδι στην μικρούλα...κρίμα ηταν..δεν καθορίζουμε εμείς δυστυχώς την ωρα.. Μην τα παρατάς Δημητρη!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*lagreco69  ειμαι και εγώ...εδω!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> *lagreco69  ειμαι και εγώ...εδω!!!!*


Το ξερω φιλε μου!! το ξερω.  :Happy:

----------


## Deimitori

Λυπάμαι... Ας είναι αναπαυμένη η φτερωτή ψυχούλα της...

----------


## lilith

:sad:  κρίιιμαααααα

----------


## ferrarobios

Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις Δημήτρη...και εγώ πριν 3 μέρες έχασα την καρδερίνα μου...ύστερα από 8 χρόνια μας άφησε για το μεγαλύτερο της ταξίδι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

σε αυτες τις στιγμες τα λογια ειναι περιττα για εμενα...το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι......!! να την θυμασται στις καλυτερες τις στιγμες...να σας εχει μεινει κατι καλο απο αυτον τον αγγελο....!!!!!!!! ::  δεν πρεπει να τα βαζουμε κατω...ολα στη ζωη ειναι...καλη συνεχεια με τα αλλα και σου ευχομαι να μην συναντησεις ξανα τετοια συμφορα...!!!!! :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

> Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις Δημήτρη...και εγώ πριν 3 μέρες έχασα την καρδερίνα μου...ύστερα από 8 χρόνια μας άφησε για το μεγαλύτερο της ταξίδι!


Λυπαμαι!! για την καρδερινα σου Δημο. ειναι πραγματικα πολυ πιο δυσκολο οταν εχεις δεθει μαζι τους!! και δεν ηταν απλα ενα πτηνο στο κλουβι, ετσι για το εχεις.

----------

